# grabar mensaje en una ram



## electroman xxx (Ene 13, 2012)

que tal en esta ocasion trato de realizar un circuito para que pueda grabar un mensaje en una ram(yo lo estoi trabajando con una 6116)pero me dijeron que podia ser con cualquiera 
lo que yo quiero es que de la memoria poder hacer visualizar en un display la palabra"feliz" todo en el mismo display osea que pueda correr la palabra feliz en el display y para eso aun no tengo la idea a ver sus ideas de como poder hacerlo recuerden que solo debo utilizar un display no se si la grabacion hacerlo con un contador para las direcciones  y si es asi que hago para que pueda guardar o grabar esa palabra para verla en el display 

aqui les dejo el data de la 6116 traten que sus ideas de hacerlo sean con esta memoria
.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola Amigo que tipo de display puedes usar?. Recuerda que tu debes esquematizar algo y luego plantear dudas.


----------



## kabezabolo (Ene 13, 2012)

Buenas electroman. En mi opinión una memoria ram no es la mejor opción para lo que quieres hacer. Las memorias RAM pierden toda la información cada vez que pierden alimentación. Esto también hace que la memoria deba ser grabada "in-circuit".
¿Tienes opción de usar una memoria EEPROM?


----------



## electroman xxx (Ene 13, 2012)

no solo una ram que sea una 6116


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola electroman xxx

Qué Tipo De Display Pretendes Utilizar ??.

Para programar la RAM 6116 lo puedes hacer con un programador, hay varias versiones por aquí en el Foro.
O puedes utilizar el circuito que te mencioné por acá:
 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/comprobador-memoria-ram-eprom-67466/#post602957

Pero básicamente depende del tipo de Display que utilices.
Con un LCD no creo que se pueda realizar lo que quieres. Tal vez con un Dot-Matrix 8x8. o haciendo la matriz con LED´s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electroman xxx (Ene 14, 2012)

yo solo quiero que la ram sea lo mas sencillo posible grabada 
el display que tengo que usar es anodo comun de 7 segmentos pero mi problema pasa porque miren si yo al querer grabar por ejemplo en la 6116 en la direccion 0(00000000000) el dato 7(00000111) entonces lo escribo(grabar)segun la configuracion de los pines de la hojas de datos y en esa direccion guardo ese dato (esto lo puedo hacer manualmente ya que se trata de pocos datos en este caso uno )cosa que al configurarlo para lectura pueda ver en las salidas(datos) que estan conectadas al display efectivamente el dato grabado pero lo que yo quiero saber es como hago para guardarle(grabarle) a la ram a cual quiera de sus direcciones la letra F y luego en otra direccion subsiguiente la letra E y la L,I,Z osea yo entendia la memoria bien incluso ya le habia grabado datos maualmente como practica en mi clase de laboratorio ero esto de grabarle letras no se se me complica yo lo habia hecho con numeros(datos) pero ahora no se me ocurre la idea para hacerlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola electroman xxx

Ya habíamos dicho cómo grabar una memoria RAM:
A- Se programa la dirección.
B- Se programan los Datos.
C- Se habilitan las señales de control para grabar.
D- Se des-habilitan las señales de control para grabar
E- Se regresa a A-

Para Leer
A- Se programa la dirección.
B- Se habilitan las señales de control para Leer. Y Así Se Quedan.
C- Se regresa a A-

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Cada que desconectes la RAM se perderá lo programado.


----------



## kabezabolo (Ene 15, 2012)

Buenas Electroman. Para formar una letra solo tienes que ver que leds deben estar encendidos en el display

Por ejemplo para la F tienes que encender los leds: A, E, F y G. Como tienes un display de anodo común debes poner 0's en las posiciones correspondientes a los leds encendidos y 1's en los apagados. Si los conectas de la siguiente forma:
D7 D6 D5 D4 D3 D2 D1 D0 
A   B   C  D   E   F  G  DP

0   1   1   1   0   0  0  1     (dato en la RAM para la F)
0   1   1   0   0   0  0  1     (dato en la RAM para la E)


----------

